# cameras



## ibrahimmohsun91 (Jun 29, 2012)

Hi..I intend to buy a camera..but I do not know any thing about cameras..when I asked about them they ,here in Iraq,told me that sony w620 is for 102$ while nikon d3100 is for 520$ knowing that the two (as I know) are hd videoing and 14 mp for pics..so I am tired of thinking about the difference and whether nikon deserves for this difference or not??...please help


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

Only YOU can decide the type of camera that will suit your needs. In this case, you are comparing two totally different types of cameras. The Sony is a compact point and shoot camera ( Sony announces DSC-W650, DSC-W620 and DSC-W610 budget compacts : Digital Photography Review ) while the Nikon is a budget digital SLR ( DSLR) which is a camera body with interchangable lenses ( Nikon D3100 Review: Digital Photography Review ).

You need to do some basic research. There are many considerations, such as how the camera will be used, camera size, flexibility, warranty/support, and cost. Once you know the basics, you should be able to narrow down the list of cameras that will suit your needs.


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Hi ibrahimmohsun91 :wave:

I suggest visiting a local shop where you can hold and feel the cameras, focussing on how it feels in your hands. Are the buttons where you can reach them easily?, is it too heavy for long-term use?, does it feel 'solid' or flimsily made? These are the main points to look at.

Once you've found a camera that feels good for you, then you can look online for a good price, don't forget that although online prices might be cheaper, you can sometimes haggle the shop into throwing a few extra goodies (carry-bag, memory-card(s), batteries etc.) in for cash, as well as being able to deal with a real person, in case anything goes wrong later.


----------

